# Indygreg's www.BikesDirect.com needs a model name.



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

Indygreg's initial decal attempt was good but needed improvement. The new version is inspiring. It however has two items that imho need further improvement:   
1)redundancy of Dura-Ace decals on top tube and seat stays and 2) no model name.

I suggest removing the Dura-Ace decal on the seat stay and moving the Ritchey decal on the seat tube to the seat stay.

Let's come up with the first www.BikesDirect.com model name that would look good on the seat tube. I myself have been thinking of this for quite awhile but have not really come up with anything.:mad2: Let's all put our creative minds together and come up with one.:idea: :thumbsup:

Go here for picture:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=82525


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

No ideas or just a totally uninspiring thread? Okay, I will start. How about this?

*CLASSIC*


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*How about...*

the Bikesdirect le Billboard

has a nice alliteration to it, and has the added benefit of being an accurate description.


----------



## screamtone (Apr 17, 2006)

How about "le Shill"? 

I don't feel that way, but you know someone would say it sooner or later.


----------



## fran2537 (Aug 28, 2006)

how about a simple "BD" decal? nothing else. i gaurantee that would generate more positive attention/inquiry. less is more.

sarcastic altenrnative--get MIke at BD to do up some riding togs and go really big--branded bike & branded rider.


----------



## dekindy (Jul 7, 2006)

fran2537 said:


> how about a simple "BD" decal? nothing else. i gaurantee that would generate more positive attention/inquiry. less is more.
> 
> sarcastic altenrnative--get MIke at BD to do up some riding togs and go really big--branded bike & branded rider.


Maybe put $ signs on each side.


----------



## indygreg (Nov 5, 2006)

I have not been on this site in a month or two . . . missed this thread.

I think the dura ace is going to come off the top tube. Not sure what will replace it if anything. It is too much for me - not too much as far as stickers, but promoting Dura Aces when I a n00b attracts too much attention (wrong kind)


----------

